
Show HN: Web Scraper to Discover New Content Creators Every Week - StanVanGodly
http://alcovey.com
======
StanVanGodly
Not certain that this can be considered a Show HN, but I made a little tool
for school that scrapes the web for new content creators in niches that you
are interested in and sends a personalized list to you every Friday. Once you
sign up you'll also get an email by the next day.

Just enter your email and a list of niches you love, and hopefully you'll
learn about some new, great creators. My friends have been using it and have
found some really cool creators with it that they now follow.

Let me know if you have any feedback I'll make sure to improve the tool!

